# Pulseaudio-Plugin is not connecting to the server!



## teo (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello people!   

Xfce-Pulseaudio-Plugin is not connecting to the server, any solution to use PulseAudio in the FreeBSD system? 


```
Not connected to the PulseAudio server
```


----------



## shepper (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure if it has recently changed, but Xfce4 did use the gstreamer framework and users needed to also install the appropriate (oss or pulseaudio) gstreamer plugin.  I do not have Xfce4 installed, so I would check your installed packages for the gstreamer version and try installing the gstreamer-pulseaudio-plugin.


----------

